# Clementine in the kitchen



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Has anyone read this book by phineas Beck?
It was first writen in 1943..It chronicals the Beck family living in France in the 30s and 40s. It is also about there seach for the perfect cook to take care of there home. It is a fun read, they go through a number of chefs until they find "Clementine" The perfect Burgundian cook.They eventually come home to America, Clementine in tow. When they come to the states, more fun unfolds as a true french cook weaves her way through the American food world of the 40s.The book is half novel and half cook book. all the recipes are mingled into the frame work of the book.

It was givin to me by a friend a week or so ago, so I don't know if you can find it or not, But what a little gem of a book.
cc


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Isn't that part of the series that Ruth Reichl has been editing? I read the one called something like, "Kasha, Our Russian Cook." (well, not Kasha, but I forget her actual name.) Also quite charming. Books from the past that are deemed worthy of bringing back. I think they're really good as a snapshot of how people used to live and cook -- what has changed and what hasn't. And very, very readable, with yummy-sounding recipes. Do you know which are the others in the series?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Suzanne, I do not know of any of the other books.
I had heard the name Phineas Beck over the years, But never had read her work. I feel lucky to have been givin this book.
Suzanne, Next time we hit Chelsie Market I will bring the book for you to read
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've been reading a similar style of book called Walking on Walnuts by Nancy Ring. It's about her life as a NYC pastry chef, an how it relates to her Eastern European Jewish roots. There are lots of recipes in it, but it's mostly a novel.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Michelle, What about all the books I lent you?
Collecting dust? 

Hey..when your done we can exchange books


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

This book was just re-issued last year I believe. I read a couple of reviews about it somewhere. Here's the Amazon Link:

Clementine in the Kitchen


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

It is, in fact, part of the Reichl series. One of the other great books in the collection is Perfection Salad, about turn-of-the century women in the kitchen. It seems Reichl is heading an editorial board that is rehashing some cooking essay-style books of the by-gone days. Great reads. Along the same lines, anybody checked out Bialy Eaters ?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Clementine was a good read, and there's another in that series I read and can't remember the exact title, Dr. something or other. Lots of recipes and very anecdotal. The Bialy Eaters was about Mimi Sheraton's trip to Bialystock to see the real origin of the bialy. I started making the bialys from Artisan Bread this past summer at the country club and now people are hooked on them.


Cooking with Pomiane, I think it was.


----------

